# DCC Computer Controlled Railroad.



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

I am going to open a can of worms in this post.

First off this is something that I have some knowledge on and have done extensive research for over 15 years, but almost have given up recently on it really happening.


My existing railroad is a fallen flag now. And now want to put the railroad that I have always wanted to do outside. 


I have the design and it is not easy to find the computer control system that will make it operate.

My first system used was back in 1994 and discovered at a NMRA convention in Portland Oregon I believe. This system was called Railistic, but was only for DC trains. It had everything needed to run multiple trains and keep them from crashing into each other, love this system, but was not promoted well by the inventor and little or no support. Finally sold to a user who only wanted the documentation for his personal use. So the system died.


It had on each board 8 blocks and 8 control output, more boards could be Daisey chained for more blocks and control circuits, uses current sensing for the train detection, it could run trains bidirectional, collision avoidance, operate your turnout, block signals, crossing lights, etc. I very easy basic type language to be able to program each train what you wanted it to do. Extremely easy to wire up, run your block wiring to the 8 outputs and your other devices to the 8 control outputs and you tell the software what each dose in simple form.


I have looked and looked at what software and hardware is out there that I could use to replace this system and absolutely nothing has come close. 


Many websites have for years promised all this future hardware and software and it turns out to be vaporware.

The layout I am using the Railistic system is in 'N' Scale right now with my design but want to now do a garden railroad size. 


The layout consists of a Loop-to-loop railroad with staging yard, a complex shared yard, and engine maintenance facility, also a point to point trolley line is incorporated into the design and uses one passing siding of the loop to-loop main line.

The layout has 3 trolleys running P2P and 4 trains running L2L, total of 24 blocks plus all the switches, block signals and crossing lights.


Now what I want is a system that is not a night mare of individual modules and multiple combinations of companies to get the end result.


It can be either DC or DCC but must have capable block power to handle normal engines and train sizes, 5 amps min.

I have started looking again so make your suggestions and let see what you come up as a replacement.


My motto is: Keep it Smart & Simple.


----------



## High Ball John (Jan 26, 2009)

Possibly Zimo is a one company solution, but expensive. Personally I'd not restrict myself to just one company. Do all of your trains come from just one company? thought not. 

If starting from scratch choose the software you want first, then the hardward you'd need to make the software work. You can't get the best in each category from just one company. 

I decided on RR&Co but there are other options. 

http://www.freiwald.com/ 

http://www.youtube.com/user/ytgeorgc


----------



## 22train (Mar 13, 2008)

Dennis my take on your dilemma is that you might consider if you will be having other G-scalers over to run. If so, you might inquire if there is a "standard system your friends use. This way you will have controller compatibility with the group.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Dennis: 

If you are interested in a comprehensive, fully-integrated, smart, user-friendly, state-of-the-art, NMRA-compliant DCC system you should consider the Massoth DiMAX digital system. Massoth offers central stations, boosters, cab controllers, RC modules, driving, function, sound, and switch decoders, feedback, train detection, reverse-loop and programming modules, programming and train control software, reed switches, pulse generators (hall effect sensors), and pulsed smoked generators. All components are designed to work together effectively and seamlessly. I have been using this system for the last 4 years, and selling it for the last couple of years. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Posted By High Ball John on 22 Jan 2012 01:36 PM 
Possibly Zimo is a one company solution, but expensive. Personally I'd not restrict myself to just one company. Do all of your trains come from just one company? thought not. 

If starting from scratch choose the software you want first, then the hardward you'd need to make the software work. You can't get the best in each category from just one company. 

I decided on RR&Co but there are other options. 

http://www.freiwald.com/ 

http://www.youtube.com/user/ytgeorgc 

Zimo is one of the systems I looked at.

Love you automation, could you explain more on your system please.


What worked and did not work that you would change.

Where is the components stored, how is it wired, train detection used, etc?


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Posted By mbendebba on 22 Jan 2012 06:05 PM 
Dennis: 

If you are interested in a comprehensive, fully-integrated, smart, user-friendly, state-of-the-art, NMRA-compliant DCC system you should consider the Massoth DiMAX digital system. Massoth offers central stations, boosters, cab controllers, RC modules, driving, function, sound, and switch decoders, feedback, train detection, reverse-loop and programming modules, programming and train control software, reed switches, pulse generators (hall effect sensors), and pulsed smoked generators. All components are designed to work together effectively and seamlessly. I have been using this system for the last 4 years, and selling it for the last couple of years. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 


Massoth is pure love. This is the Lexus of DDC equipment IMHO. Love the decoders.


Will look at it again.

Thanks


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Posted By 22train on 22 Jan 2012 02:25 PM 
Dennis my take on your dilemma is that you might consider if you will be having other G-scalers over to run. If so, you might inquire if there is a "standard system your friends use. This way you will have controller compatibility with the group. 

That is one reason why I had both DC & DCC systems listed. Problem with most DC systems they do not do a good job of scale speed stops and starts, most are OFF/ON only. The Railistic had programmable scale speed starts and stops.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By Dennis Cherry on 25 Jan 2012 12:59 PM 
Posted By mbendebba on 22 Jan 2012 06:05 PM 
Dennis: 

If you are interested in a comprehensive, fully-integrated, smart, user-friendly, state-of-the-art, NMRA-compliant DCC system you should consider the Massoth DiMAX digital system. Massoth offers central stations, boosters, cab controllers, RC modules, driving, function, sound, and switch decoders, feedback, train detection, reverse-loop and programming modules, programming and train control software, reed switches, pulse generators (hall effect sensors), and pulsed smoked generators. All components are designed to work together effectively and seamlessly. I have been using this system for the last 4 years, and selling it for the last couple of years. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 


Massoth is pure love. This is the Lexus of DDC equipment IMHO. Love the decoders.


Will look at it again.

Thanks 


Dennis: I couldn't agree with you more!!!! But since it is made in Germany, I would say the Mercedes of DCC, instead of the Lexus, evolution not revolution.

Mohammed
http://www.massothusa.com/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd like to hear how the Massoth system handles automation, i.e. what computer software, what kind of occupancy detectors, etc. 

Greg


----------



## High Ball John (Jan 26, 2009)

Posted By Dennis Cherry on 25 Jan 2012 12:57 PM 
Posted By High Ball John on 22 Jan 2012 01:36 PM 
Possibly Zimo is a one company solution, but expensive. Personally I'd not restrict myself to just one company. Do all of your trains come from just one company? thought not. 

If starting from scratch choose the software you want first, then the hardward you'd need to make the software work. You can't get the best in each category from just one company. 

I decided on RR&Co but there are other options. 

http://www.freiwald.com/ 

http://www.youtube.com/user/ytgeorgc 
 
Zimo is one of the systems I looked at.
 
Love you automation, could you explain more on your system please.

 
What worked and did not work that you would change.
 
Where is the components stored, how is it wired, train detection used, etc?


----------



## High Ball John (Jan 26, 2009)

Zimo is one of the systems I looked at. 

Love you automation, could you explain more on your system please. 


What worked and did not work that you would change. 

Where is the components stored, how is it wired, train detection used, etc? 


Choose the software you want to use first. I decided on the RR&Co software, but there are other alternatives including free ones. Choose the hardware that you need to make the software work. 

To understand the software look at the web site. It is just basically a block controlled system, simple to understand but powerful. 

The hardware is of secondary importance to the software and the RR&Co software will support many DCC system including Zimo, Massoth, NCE, Digitrax and ESU. I happen to use Lenz. For automatic operation you will need detectors, I use occupancy detectors from Dallee through Lenz feedback encoders, but again there is a widening choice nowadays. 

All my electronics is located in one of two locations (shed or garage) only wires and compressed air tubes are outside. I use compressed air to operate my points. 

What would I change? 

1) Save money by only using one occupancy detector per block. Most of my 21 blocks have three, one for the main body of the block and another two as stopping points at either end. This is not necessary since the RR&Co software understands the characteristics of each loco and can stop a train very accurately at any point you specify on the railway. 

2) Bang heads together at LGB/Marklin so that all of the functions in their decoders follow the (defacto) standard, turning the function on activates whatever is controlled and turning it off stops it. Some LGB decoder functions activate on both the on and off, other toggle but toggle differently depending on the startup state, which makes them hard to be controlled via software. The daft thing is that Massoth decoders follow the standard, while LGB decoders, made by Massoth, do not. The few LGB decoders I did have been ripped out. 

If you need help let me know and I'll see what I can do. 

The software that controls this board is not good!


----------

